# Tarmac Pro 2011 or 2010?



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm in the market for a road bike and believe I've decided on the Tarmac Pro w/SRAM Red. I've been quoted a price of $4200 for the 2011 and they will be in stock Sept. My LBS also has a 2010 Tarmac Pro that they would sell for $3800 ($200 discount). The main difference is the 2011 has the SL3 frame vs. 2010 is SL2. Wheels are different, 2011 has Roval Fusee SL vs. 2010 has Mavic Ksyrium Elite.

Do you think the $400 difference is worth going for the 2011? By the way, the 2010 is the Carbon color. The 2011 comes in White/Red/Black or Black/Blue.

2010 Carbon:









2011 White/Red/Black:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Do you have the opportunity to compare the two frames side-by-side in detail to see how they differ? I'm curious as to what the real visible differences are between these two frames. The head tube shaping looks a little different, but that might be the picture angle. The 2010 Pro is not the same as an SL-2 frame either - as far as I am aware, it is the same as the Pro SL frame from 2009 (which is what I have).

Other than frame and the wheels, it looks like a toss-up. Is the lower price and the quicker availability meaningful to you? If not, I'd be tempted to wait and get the 2011 just to get the next model year. Or base the decision on looks alone.


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't have the opportunity to compare the bikes currently. The 2011's are not due to my LBS until Sept. I tried using the image from the Specialized site for the 2011 but couldn't get it to work. Here is the link to compare, just select Pro SRAM. http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=11Tarmac&eid=4350&menuItemId=9256

You could be right, I might be misrepresenting the 2010 as an SL2. The 2011 is an SL3 and Specialized says in their literature it is stiffer and lighter, for whatever that is worth. If it is the same SL3 mold that the S-Works has then I believe there is a revised headtube and fork. I believe I read that somewhere.

I don't have to have a bike right away, but don't really want to miss out on a good deal. I've been leaning towards getting the 2011 since it is the newest model.


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

MondoRock said:


> I'm in the market for a road bike and believe I've decided on the Tarmac Pro w/SRAM Red. I've been quoted a price of $4200 for the 2011 and they will be in stock Sept. My LBS also has a 2010 Tarmac Pro that they would sell for $3800 ($200 discount). The main difference is the 2011 has the SL3 frame vs. 2010 is SL2. Wheels are different, 2011 has Roval Fusee SL vs. 2010 has Mavic Ksyrium Elite.
> 
> Do you think the $400 difference is worth going for the 2011? By the way, the 2010 is the Carbon color. The 2011 comes in White/Red/Black or Black/Blue.
> 
> ...


Here is the Black/Blue


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

MondoRock said:


> I don't have the opportunity to compare the bikes currently. The 2011's are not due to my LBS until Sept. I tried using the image from the Specialized site for the 2011 but couldn't get it to work. Here is the link to compare, just select Pro SRAM. http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=11Tarmac&eid=4350&menuItemId=9256
> 
> You could be right, I might be misrepresenting the 2010 as an SL2. The 2011 is an SL3 and Specialized says in their literature it is stiffer and lighter, for whatever that is worth. If it is the same SL3 mold that the S-Works has then I believe there is a revised headtube and fork. I believe I read that somewhere.
> 
> I don't have to have a bike right away, but don't really want to miss out on a good deal. I've been leaning towards getting the 2011 since it is the newest model.


You guys are both right, as far as I am concerned. Both the 09 and the 2010 Pro SL frames use the same moulds as the SL2, and thus have the same design. However, they both use 10r carbon, as opposed to the SL2, which uses the 11r carbon. 

I had an 09 SL and loved it. Due to a warranty issue, I now have on 09 SL2 S-Works, and love it too. I've ridden the S-Works SL3 and, personally, didn't feel too much difference, FWIW.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

go with the 2011 sl3 bike. and i'm sure that you could get a better price than that. where are you from?


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

adamssss said:


> go with the 2011 sl3 bike. and i'm sure that you could get a better price than that. where are you from?


I am in the Dallas, Texas area. What price do you think I could get the 2011 for?


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Pic from website
View attachment 207161


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

MondoRock said:


> I am in the Dallas, Texas area. What price do you think I could get the 2011 for?


At the beginning of the model year and if the bike is sitting on the shop floor, I'd be looking for 10% off MSRP. This is close to the dealer minimum price that Specialized sets. It can be harder to negotiate if you have to special order the bike.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*2010 Pro*

I've got the 2010 pro with the flat black. I really liked the look. It's about 15.5 lbs with pedals and bottle cages and stiff. I switched to Dura Ace tubeless wheels to smooth out the ride. The msrp was $4400 and could be had for $4000 around here. I think the switch to Roval wheels for the 2011's may be a downgrade. You may get a better deal if the 2010 is still around when the 2011's hit town.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> At the beginning of the model year and if the bike is sitting on the shop floor, I'd be looking for 10% off MSRP. This is close to the dealer minimum price that Specialized sets. It can be harder to negotiate if you have to special order the bike.


why would you expect a shop drop a price on a brand new model and brand new bike, when stock isn't even great. just saying, not the best approach to take.


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is a comparison of the 2010 and 2011 Tarmac Pro w/SRAM (from the Specialized website). Thanks for all of the great feedback!

2010
Frame	Specialized Tarmac SL FACT 10r carbon, 1.5" lower HS bearing
Fork	Tarmac full FACT carbon monocoque, OS race for 1.5" bearing
Headset	Aheadset Stainless Race Steel Balls w/ top cap w/ 20mm of spacers
Stem	Specialized Pro-Set, 3D forged 7050 aluminum, 4-position adjustable, 4-bolt 31.8mm clamp
Handlebars	S-Works SL Ergo Carb
Tape	Specialized Pro D2
Brakes	SRAM Force
Brake Levers	SRAM Red
Front Derailleur	SRAM Force
Rear Derailleur	SRAM Red
Shift Levers	SRAM Red
Cassette	Shimano Ultegra, 10-speed, 11-28t
Chain	KMC X10 CP
Crankset	Specialized Pro Crankset 53x3
Chainrings	53 x 39T
Bottom Bracket	With Crankset
Wheels	Mavic Kysrium Elite
Tires	SW Mondo 700x23c, Kevlar bead, 127TPI , w/ Flak Jacket protection
Saddle	Body Geometry Toupe w/ hollow Ti rai
Seatpost	Specialized FACT carbon w/ Zertz insert, 27.2mm
Seat Binder	Alloy, 32.6mm clamp


2011
Frame	Specialized FACT 10r carbon, 1.5" lower HS bearing, OSBB
Fork	Specialized FACT carbon full monocoque, OS race for 1.5" bea
Headset	1 1/8 upper and 1 1/5" lower Cr-Mo cartridge bearings integrated w/ headset, carbon 8mm cone spacer and 20mm of carbon spacers
Stem	Specialized Pro-Set, 3D forged 7050 aluminum, 4-position adjustable, 4-bolt 31.8mm clamp
Handlebars	Specialized Pro SL Carbon, classic bend
Tape	Specialized Pro D2
Brakes	TRP 870 Equipe, forged aluminum, cartridge pads
Brake Levers	SRAM Red
Front Derailleur	SRAM Force
Rear Derailleur	SRAM Red
Shift Levers	SRAM Red
Cassette	Shimano Ultegra, 10-speed, 11-28t
Chain	KMC X10 L CP
Crankset	Specialized Pro FACT carbon
Chainrings	52 x 36T
Bottom Bracket	With Crankset
Wheels	Roval Fusee SL
Tires	S-Works Turbo, 700x23c, Aramid bead, 220TPI w/ Black Belt protection
Saddle	Body Geometry Romin Expert w/ hollow Ti rail
Seatpost	Specialized Pro, FACT carbon w/ Zertz insert
Seat Binder	Forged alloy, 32.6mm


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

just ordered my girlfriend's bike 2011 spec ruby pro msrp $5000 got it for 3700 no tax. people have to stop believing that 10% is the standard.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

adamssss said:


> just ordered my girlfriend's bike 2011 spec ruby pro msrp $5000 got it for 3700 no tax. people have to stop believing that 10% is the standard.


So your dealer gave you 26% off MSRP on a 2011 bike??? And if your buying in your home state of NY, the dealer is also going to pay your state sales tax of $200 - $260???

What a awesome deal. It sounds to good to be true, so I can't help but wonder if there is a little more story to this deal???


----------



## nowayout (Jul 31, 2010)

adamssss said:


> just ordered my girlfriend's bike 2011 spec ruby pro msrp $5000 got it for 3700 no tax. people have to stop believing that 10% is the standard.


If this is real please p.m. the dealer you used in NY. I'm looking at paying msrp for a 2011.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

avalnch33 said:


> why would you expect a shop drop a price on a brand new model and brand new bike, when stock isn't even great. just saying, not the best approach to take.


In my experience with 2 Specialized dealers they were happy to show me the dealer price list and give me the Specialized minimum pricing. This was on new model year bikes that had arrived within the last month or two, and on a special order frame. There didn't seem to be any possibility of a lower price with either of those dealers in that situation. I do think that there's a general expectation to not pay full MSRP for bikes.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Believe!*

I got great deals on both the Specialized bikes I bought this year. Both 2010's, both before the 2011's, both well below msrp,and from different dealers. The 2010 Pro may be a good deal at $3800 but if someone wants to gamble and wait that price may go lower as the 2011's arrive.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

gtpharr said:


> So your dealer gave you 26% off MSRP on a 2011 bike??? And if your buying in your home state of NY, the dealer is also going to pay your state sales tax of $200 - $260???
> 
> What a awesome deal. It sounds to good to be true, so I can't help but wonder if there is a little more story to this deal???


nope thats the story. well in march 2010, i got a 2010 tarmac comp for 2000 flat. just waiting on my girlfriends bike now. they said 2 weeks.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I modified the looks on my 2011 Tarmac Pro. Baby neon blue is just not my color. Can I get your feedback? I am also waiting for my 0 Gravity Nerd limited Edition Brakes in Anodized Red

I finally got the bike weighed yesterday and it came in at 14.54 w all the components I have including pedals and Garmin Edge 500.


----------

